# Arcan 1.8 Ton @ Costco Mini Review.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Well thank's have to go to ChrisC once again for meeting me at Costco Sheffield to nab one of these...



















These have been in and out and up and down ( a bit like the jack itself...:lol: Stop Groaning...:lol in Price in Different stores.

Well the box is rather Large not surprising with the size of the Lift...:doublesho

Open the box by cutting the 2 heat sealed straps lift the box lid off to reveal 2 parts to the handle that simply clips to gether.
Remove the Jack from the Bit of packing there is...
Has a central bar to help carry it as well as the 2 side handles.
Although its aluminium the size over a standard jack negates the weight saving... however this style of jack compared to the metal of the same size im sure would be a hefty difference.

The handle drops into the opening for it going over the lift and lower valve and has a spin lock wheel to screw in at the back of the jack to hold the handle firmly in place.

Before inserting the handle there is just a bent metal clip to remove that is simply there to secure the lift arm while in transit will need a bit of a yank to get it out but needs must...:lol:

Unlike the normal cheap hydraulic jacks that have a valve on the side to lower or raise the Jack... These style have the valve actually activated by the turning of the handle.

A little disconcerting, for me anyway having not used this type before i was fearful of turning the Handle and lowering the lift.

However my concern was unfounded as even if you do inadvertently turn it you move about 20/25 degrease before it even starts to really catch to open if that makes sense and then another 15 or so until the valve is open enough for it to actually start falling.

Having used it a little now at no point did i open the valve accidentally.

So the Height while lowered at the lift plate end on my Old one is...120mm
The Height while lowered at the lift plate on the Arcan is....90mm to round up.

Now the old style takes 39 full strokes to get to full height of 345mm... not always possible to get full stroke dependent how far under the vehicle you are mind.

The Arcan takes 5 full strokes and not even that i made it 4.5 at which point i was full height, note all these are without a load on.
Giving a total height of 500mm.... I would love 600 or even 750mm... but still a good deal more over the old one there...:thumb:










Dimensions on the box...










In action...




























So in conclusion a very sturdy piece of kit not light if you compare to the old style lifts... But certainly lighter than its metal compatriots of the same size...:thumb:

Has a long reach under the car...:thumb:

Lifts fast and easily....:thumb:

Seams a sturdy piece of kit...:thumb:

Low lift height for when needed but also few strokes to get to contact height should you have a distance to reach before contact...:thumb:*


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a quick one with these, because they're aluminium and the way they bolt together, the frames do flex on uneven ground (not a problem itself, helps keep the wheels on the floor) - nip around all the nuts and bolts with some loctite 290 or similar, as the bolts can often vibrate loose because of it after a while, they're rarely torqued up enough to withstand use on concrete/tarmac/gravel, so a bit of loctite will save you some serious headache in future.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for that and a valid safety point, i do tend to lift to exactly where i want it as cant stand the clatter on concrete just used my lock thread up on the caliper mounting bolts so need to get some more...:thumb:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Is that red one a Lidl special?

Looks identical to the one I bought from there a while back, was cheap and thought it would be ok just for throwing in back of car to avoid using the widowmaker.

However after using it once, the amount of creaking and pinging it did I think the widowmaker would be safer


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

May I ask how much it cost?

Thanks


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

The Costco jack is around £85 plus vat, just shy of £102 in a couple of stores I've been in recently.

Some seem to be purchasing it at around £85 inclusive of VAT

As for the Lidl special, think they were about a tenner


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The red one is the same you get most places, does the job needs some cranking this ones about 1.5 years old had another for about 8 years.

The Arcan some Costco do for under £85 with vat but some just over and on fleabay they range from £110 to £130 delivered.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow that's like the Scarlett Johansson of the jack world! Sexy.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks good... nice size..
looks like a slightly smaller version of dads jack..

i prefer the turn handle style to tighten the valve.. 
think dads does 3 or 3.5 tonnes or something stupid like that.
handle is 4 foot but has another 3 foot extension for those heavy duty vans ect that you need a bit more force to lift lol.
wieghs about 40-50kg though.. its a two hand lifting job lol.

did cost about £4-500 though about 12 years ago..

the costco one at £85 seems a good buy


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Makes me want to sign back up just for this..Well this and the scones :argie:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

There good jacks, the guy i help in TA used the same one last year from costco all through timeattack, and it's still in use now nerly two years of heavy use and it's till going strong now as far as I'm aware.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

We use the Arcan 3 Tonne ones at work and I can't see them ever breaking, I can't see me ever picking one up either! :lol: Think they weigh 3 tonnes too! 

Chris our main race tech has had one of these 1.8tonne ones for 6 years and it is not let him down once and it has seen some action. My dad is picking one up for me today :thumb:

p.s Are you jacking your car up on the sump??????


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Can I ask a question please, thanks for letting us know it has a long reach under the car, but what is the height of the chassis and at what point does it get taller, sorry to be a nuisance?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

minimadgriff said:


> We use the Arcan 3 Tonne ones at work and I can't see them ever breaking, I can't see me ever picking one up either! :lol: Think they weigh 3 tonnes too!
> 
> Chris our main race tech has had one of these 1.8tonne ones for 6 years and it is not let him down once and it has seen some action. My dad is picking one up for me today :thumb:
> 
> p.s Are you jacking your car up on the sump??????


Im fortunate on the rover that the rear central tow hook is certified to lift the car by it.

Also the front has a dedicated central jacking point especially as it has a fibreglass undertray.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

MarkH said:


> Can I ask a question please, thanks for letting us know it has a long reach under the car, but what is the height of the chassis and at what point does it get taller, sorry to be a nuisance?


No Problem just been out to measure, The sides stand about 5 inches from front of the jacking plate to where it starts to rise.

The next high point is 6 inches, so from the centre of the lifting plate its about 12 inches until it begins to rise.

Im not sure the jack is fully down as its 89mm in the box for the lowest part of the plate will have to check again tomorrow as have to move too much to get to it again...:lol:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

james_death said:


> Thanks for that and a valid safety point, i do tend to lift to exactly where i want it as cant stand the clatter on concrete just used my lock thread up on the caliper mounting bolts so need to get some more...:thumb:


:thumb:

If you get 290 it's very, very thin so it actually wicks into threads on nuts and bolts that are still done up, you can just nip around it applying loctite rather than slackening bolts to do it.

The handles in particular are prone to coming loose - then the bolt jams the jack solid the next time you use it if you don't notice!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

These are now out of stock in pretty much all Costco's and they are not getting any more in :wall: :wall:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

They had them in Gateshead last week


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> These are now out of stock in pretty much all Costco's and they are not getting any more in :wall: :wall:


I have one of these and love it, does the same job as the Costco one 

Liftmaster Aluminium LED Low Profile Racing Trolley Jack 1.5 Ton: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> I have one of these and love it, does the same job as the Costco one
> 
> Liftmaster Aluminium LED Low Profile Racing Trolley Jack 1.5 Ton: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


I can get those ones dirt cheap but they are built no where near as well as the Arcan ones.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have one of these, they give you a lot more confidence in use. In my case it is not low / long enough to lift from the front but if you drive onto some mini wooden ramps like I do first, then you can easily access any jacking points.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> These are now out of stock in pretty much all Costco's and they are not getting any more in :wall: :wall:


You tried the Enfield branch? sure i saw a fair few in there last week:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That's the exact one I've had for a few years now. Great piece of kit, I think I paid £80 all in when I got it.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice write up, thanks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*I didnt mention at the time but i deliberately kept the hook shown on top of the box in the first pic.

This hook held the lift mechanism down for storage but i could see the potential for something else...

In my case the coil packs on the VW Polo...

This is due to the fact they are very tight and VW use a special tool however im not paying £60 for the tool and having tried the haynes book of lies suggestions i could not get the out.

However i needed to change the plugs for sure this time and actually knocked this clip over while looking for my gear i needed.

Whay Hay it does the trick spot on... result it still needs moving from side to side as you lift and jiggle...:lol:

But it works...

The hoarder that throws nothing away...:lol:

Here are some pics in action...














































I had spent hours before trying and ended giving up bit this does the job great in 15/20 mins...:thumb:*


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

I use one of these, had it since aound February time & love it :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

went into costco over the weekend, they have the red arcan ones back in stock. £75inc vat :lol:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Glasgow costco has both the Aluminium one and the Red one at the moment....

I prefer the look of the Aluminium one but I'm thinking that to lift my Cayenne and mates RRS, I'd probably be better with the Red 3T one....?

Any thoughts or would the Aluminium 1.8T be perfectly fine to lift these cars...?

TIA....:thumb:_


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

As these aluminium jacks are becoming more & more rare with e-bay prices of around £130, has anyone any experience of the SIP model 03904 as in the link below:
http://www.sipuk.co.uk/tools/info_SIP03904.html

I would have been more than happy with one of the Arcan Jacks but refuse to be held at ransome for some of the e-bay prices.

Now if someone had access to a Costco & was willing to post for around £100 all in.......... then that would be a different matter.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm in Aberdeenshire mate, have a Costco card, if you wanted could take you in on my card to get one.

They are a tad above £100 at the Aberdeen Costco, well they were last time


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Was just going to say a fellow Detailing World Member may be willing to meet you if they were local...

That is fantastic of GJM to offer there help...:thumb:


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the offer,

I tried phoning Costco in Aberdeen but they are out of stock & I believe that they are not getting any more in. They are getting the steel 3 ton ones in at the beginning of September


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Paulo said:


> _Glasgow costco has both the Aluminium one and the Red one at the moment....
> 
> I prefer the look of the Aluminium one but I'm thinking that to lift my Cayenne and mates RRS, I'd probably be better with the Red 3T one....?
> 
> ...


You are only lifting the part weight so not so much to lift but the Ceyenne is a heavy beast...

http://www.porsche.com/uk/models/cayenne/cayenne-s/featuresandspecs/

To be totally safe go for the 3 Ton...:lol: Thats just over the ceyenne's full permissible gross weight...:thumb:

However at 2.140 kg Unladen i could not see a problem but safety is paramount...


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Drew_B said:


> Thanks for the offer,
> 
> I tried phoning Costco in Aberdeen but they are out of stock & I believe that they are not getting any more in. They are getting the steel 3 ton ones in at the beginning of September


Ah right, I was in around a week or so ago and they still just had the Alu one on the shelf.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I got an ally one from ebay, great piece of kit and dont know how i managed with out it 

The red steel ones weigh an enormous amount, ok for use in a garage but not moving to far.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes the red one is around 40kg or something like that


----------



## jaggedm (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah seen little kids playing on it....lol...

amazing piece of kit


----------



## sebna (Aug 30, 2011)

Are those still available at Costco? 

Could anybody buy one for me? I would organize pick-up from the door. 

Thanks


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

This one isn't at the moment, its a big red one they have in that weighs about 1.8T


----------



## sebna (Aug 30, 2011)

The steel one is tad to heavy for my needs  

Maybe there is some alu left somewhere.

Thanks


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I keep looking at these Costco Jacks but I also keep looking at the Sealey Jacks which do seem a better buy to me due to the weight they will lift, but I doubt I will use the 3T ever, and the price is better on Sealey to moreso when Machine Mart have a VAT Free offer on


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I have one of these Arcan Jacks and have done for about 18months now. I have used it for all sorts from taking wheels off for a thorough clean to holding up my engine whilst changing engine mounts. Never missed a beat and very good bit of kit IMHO.


----------



## sebna (Aug 30, 2011)

Now the question is where to get one?


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah i would love one, but how do i get hold of one for a decent price


----------



## sebna (Aug 30, 2011)

andysubaru30 said:


> Yeah i would love one, but how do i get hold of one for a decent price


First I have to find any at all. Later on I will worry about the price. Did you *andysubaru30* find them anywhere?

Thanks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Swings and roundabouts with these, can come and go month to month.

Possibly due to time of year and they are U.S.A. made.

Possibly aid your searches with looking for racing Jack, alloy racing Jack or low profile jack.

Think one of the draper ones came out very well in a carmechanics magazine at the end of the year.

The ones with the central roller i think are a better idea than on castors.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

James I have had one of these for years. Very sturdy bit of kit, the sealy or draper ones didn`t compare. Its quite wide and the links are substantial as well so offers real stability with the weight of the car on:thumb:
My garage floor is concrete which is not than smooth so the vibrations caused by dragging around loosen the bolts over time so I have thread locked them all.
My only complaint is the sectional handle. A better way of fastening the two halves together than just a detent bearing is needed.
Costco sell another jack when this one is not in stock, the red 3t one. Next time the missus isn`t with me Im having one:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The handle would be better if it threaded but decent enough.
Certainly the 3 ton would be a workshop jobby item.


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

sebna said:


> First I have to find any at all. Later on I will worry about the price. Did you *andysubaru30* find them anywhere?
> 
> Thanks


There where a few on ebay but not priced very well. I dont know how you go about getting a costco membership, i am a joiner but not self employed


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

andysubaru30 said:


> There where a few on ebay but not priced very well. I dont know how you go about getting a costco membership, i am a joiner but not self employed


Could do with a thread for Macro Members willing to help Detailing World Members without a card to take advantage of any relevant offers.....

Needless to say they need to be willing to do so and not go well out there way to do so.


----------



## nick31 (Apr 20, 2012)

How have you been getting on with things James?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i called my local costco and asked the guy to find out as much as possible on the aly one and its not on there system now,so its looking very bleak and have searched for weeks now on the web and can only find two places selling them and at more that double there original costco price,i wont be buying :wall:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I noticed Elite sell the Clarke one now and don't forget the DW discount knocking around a fiver off - http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/clark...ey-jack.php?osCsid=jd34o99t01844ns8jsejrfncg3


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

That Costco behemoth is certainly a biggie............. monster even. 
I feel the Clark one is more usable


----------

